# made a new avy



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

think it turned out pretty cool :dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's different, it's nice!

Just add a simple border to it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the gritty effect on it,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I forgot to mention, move the text to the far left side.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like it a lot, it looks good.

The only thing that bugs me a little is the text, but Im usually not a big fan of vertical text.

Good job :thumbsup:


----------

